# Torque Wrench suggestions



## fuel15 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi guys, Does anyone have any suggestions on brands of torque wrenches that you use and are happy with.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Craftsman has a nice 3/8 drive in/lb that I use, works great, think I paid around $100. Harbor Freight has cheap Chinese shyt that probably works just fine, for something like $11. Probably made by the same 8 year old girls whose grandmas are being held at gunpoint to insure productivity.


----------



## steveh250 (Dec 27, 2010)

Been quite happy with this.

CDI TorqControl 2-8 Nm Torque Tool - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

steveh250 said:


> Been quite happy with this.
> 
> CDI TorqControl 2-8 Nm Torque Tool - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


The CDI is a really nice tools, but you likely need a torque wrench with a broader range to accommodate higher torque values.


----------



## steveh250 (Dec 27, 2010)

Agreed - one of the reasons I like the CDI is that I can carry it in my pack if I'm fiddling with something on the bike that I want to set on the trail - seatpost height. You're spot on though - I've been considering another for the garage.



Cleared2land said:


> The CDI is a really nice tools, but you likely need a torque wrench with a broader range to accommodate higher torque values.


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

For a good compromise between price and quality, I use Westwood from Grainger. Decent tools for the price.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Snap on or Husky if you can afford it. Kobalt is OK.
Craftsman quality has taken a major dump the last 10 years or so.


----------



## fuel15 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks guys. I will check them out.


----------



## Kevin Gordon (Oct 2, 2008)

*Torque wrench*

FILZER TORQUE WRENCH TW‑1/TR‑1 (LOW TORQUE) for me, with two caveats, the wrench is supposed to be reset to zero between uses and paying attention to the give the wrench has when the torque parameter has been reached (a small snap/give). With the above, it has worked impeccably for the past three years. For 24 reviews , link from this page:
Filzer Torque Wrench TW-1/TR-1 (Low Torque) - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


----------



## NSM (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a variety of torque wrenches for automotive stuff, but nothing in the low range needed for bikes. Picked up the Park Tool wrench. Nice piece of kit


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Speak of automotive...There has been a lot of broken fasteners from those who failed to understand the difference between inch. lbs and foot. lbs.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Kevin Gordon said:


> FILZER TORQUE WRENCH TW‑1/TR‑1 (LOW TORQUE) for me, with two caveats, the wrench is supposed to be reset to zero between uses and paying attention to the give the wrench has when the torque parameter has been reached (a small snap/give). With the above, it has worked impeccably for the past three years. For 24 reviews , link from this page:
> Filzer Torque Wrench TW-1/TR-1 (Low Torque) - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


That is true regardless of brand. Reset to zero when putting it away, put it back in the carrying case or other method of protecting (don't just throw it in the drawer, It is a delicate instrument), and they most accurate in the middle of the range and less accurate at the extremes. A 0 to 150 wrench is best at ~40 to ~120.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

dave54 said:


> Craftsman quality has taken a major dump the last 10 years or so.


True that, all of my Craftsman stuff is pre-Kmart/Ace Hardware. Used to be you could put a 2 foot piece of pipe on a Craftsman 3/8 drive ratchet and bust shyt loose, anymore you break the teeth in them by hand, and they don't fix them anymore like they used to, just replace it.


----------



## fuel15 (Feb 2, 2015)

Kevin Gordon said:


> FILZER TORQUE WRENCH TW‑1/TR‑1 (LOW TORQUE) for me, with two caveats, the wrench is supposed to be reset to zero between uses and paying attention to the give the wrench has when the torque parameter has been reached (a small snap/give). With the above, it has worked impeccably for the past three years. For 24 reviews , link from this page:
> Filzer Torque Wrench TW-1/TR-1 (Low Torque) - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


Thanks Kevin ... That one looks perfect for my needs.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

this one works fine...be sure to set back to zero between uses

spindoctor

Spin Doctor Torque Wrench Set

does the job for handlebars, seat posts, seats...everything on the bike except crank

not enough for crankarm bolts, you need a bigger wrench for that one


----------



## Zatoichi (Oct 25, 2014)

*Digital Torque Wrench 3-50 N-m*



fuel15 said:


> Hi guys, Does anyone have any suggestions on brands of torque wrenches that you use and are happy with.


After spending a week looking at torque wrench that were typically made for bikes, I chose to purchase the ACDelco Digital Torque Wrench.









The digital display can be switched to hold the peak torque applied. This is more convenient than I first thought.

The wrench operates in both directions. This means you can see how much torque is required to loosen a nut or bolt.

The only issue is that 5 N-m is the lowest setting setting for the buzzer that sounds when you have reached the force that have chosen. But, you can still use the wrench to measure torque as low as 3 N-m. You just need to be able to see the display while using the wrench.

Super price on ACDelco - ARM601-3 at ToolTopia.com


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Sears has what I'm pretty sure is the same re-branded one park tool sells for half the price. Sears.com 
I also have one of those preset 5nm ones for my carbon parts.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

My next upgrade is ACDelco components. 


Just having fun. That should work as good as any good torque wrench.


----------



## Stregone (Aug 26, 2004)

Harbor freight torque wrenches are actually quite good. I've heard from many people that work in places that actually send their stuff out to be calibrated, and also people who work for companies that do the calibrating. They have all said harbor freight torque wrenches are at least as good if not better than name brand ones.


----------



## petermartinpage (8 mo ago)

Warning about Filzer torque wrenches. The barrel has numbers silk screened onto plastic. They quickly wear off, making fine adjustment impossible. I have a forty year old Snap On torque wrench covering a similar range with numbers stamped into steel. They are as visible as the day I bought it. I got in touch with Filzer and they told me to return the wrench to MEC, where I bought it. MEC has stopped selling them and told me to deal with Filzer directly. I have never had an issue returning tools to Snap On for exchange.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

A lot of manufacturers offer a replacement warranty.
The key is ask how often they replace a broken tool. Most will say, "Oh yeah, we replace broken tools all the time. Several last week." Ask a Snap-On representative and he will say "mmm...I think I had to honor the warranty once about three years ago."
A warranty is not much help if a tool breaks in the middle of job.


----------



## petermartinpage (8 mo ago)

dave54 said:


> A lot of manufacturers offer a replacement warranty.
> The key is ask how often they replace a broken tool. Most will say, "Oh yeah, we replace broken tools all the time. Several last week." Ask a Snap-On representative and he will say "mmm...I think I had to honor the warranty once about three years ago."
> A warranty is not much help if a tool breaks in the middle of job.


Yes the irony being I do not need to replace my Snap On torque wrench. If I did get a replacement Filzer, why would the numbers not quickly wear off again.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I just went full Park on wrenches. I have the Pro Bike which is a good little wrench, and an old 3/8 Husky that doesn't seem to click anymore when it's supposed to so decided to upgrade the lot since I'll be working on carbon bikes and full suspension frames.

ATD-1.2 small adjustable 4-6mm
TW-5.2 and TW-6.2 for everything else


----------



## Jack-Frost (May 8, 2019)

I can recommend Hazet torque wrench 2,5-25Nm with 0,25 steps.
Markings are laser engraved onto the metal parts.

Was really happy assembling my bike from scratch with this tool. Quality very good as expected from Hazet, price on Amazon was also competitive. With factory calibration certificate.


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

Stregone said:


> Harbor freight torque wrenches are actually quite good. I've heard from many people that work in places that actually send their stuff out to be calibrated, and also people who work for companies that do the calibrating. They have all said harbor freight torque wrenches are at least as good if not better than name brand ones.


This is not true according to my home workshop experience. I had one go out of calibration, and just recently I had the replacement inch lbs one go out after torquing a fork foot nut, a magura composite lever on a carbon bar. The wrench stopped flexing in the tightening direction which could have become very expensive given the things I was working on. I threw it away and ordered a wera a5 which is a much nicer wrench with more perceptible clicks and a much more precise dial. The harbor freight wrenches are false economy.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have never seen a professional mechanic with a Harbor Freight torque wrench.


----------



## F.N.G (Jan 6, 2008)

Do any of you have torque wrenches that do counter clockwise torque? I was torquing my bb today and realized the drive side cup tightens counter clockwise and i couldn’t torque that side. My wrench only torques clockwise


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Park Tools does


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

F.N.G said:


> Do any of you have torque wrenches that do counter clockwise torque? I was torquing my bb today and realized the drive side cup tightens counter clockwise and i couldn’t torque that side. My wrench only torques clockwise


Yes. A simple beam torque wrench used in spine surgery for installing pedical screw caps. A standard torque wrench would be a pain to clean and sterilize body fluid and blood. It's rudimentary but if it's good enough for the OR, it's good enough for a bike. I've been building and fixing mountain bikes since 1985 and rarely use it, relying on feel which is pretty spot on.


----------



## Jack-Frost (May 8, 2019)

F.N.G said:


> Do any of you have torque wrenches that do counter clockwise torque? I was torquing my bb today and realized the drive side cup tightens counter clockwise and i couldn’t torque that side. My wrench only torques clockwise


Hazet I mentioned earlier torques in both directions.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

All beam torque wrenches and most high quality click-type torque wrenches working in both directions


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

dave54 said:


> Ask a Snap-On representative and he will say "mmm...I think I had to honor the warranty once about three years ago."


Not saying this is the case, but if I was training people to sell tools at that kind of a premium I would absolutely train them to do this.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

I own three: Park, Wera, and Husky. They all work just fine as far as I can tell, though the Wera has the easiest adjustment fwiw. But that doesn't mean they are all calibrated right. 

I ran across a YT video of someone testing like 8 different torque wrenches to see which is most accurate. There seemed to be no one good answer and accuracy didn't seem to depend on price either. Sorry I don't have a link for you.

As for the prices of mine: Husky < Park < Wera. I've been told Mariposa is an excellent brand too but it's even more expensive.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

If you don't calibrate your torque wrenches, you don't really have any idea if they're good or not. And you have to do it repeatedly over the years to establish how long the cal actually lasts. 

HF torque wrenches seem to lose calibration basically after the first use. Set to 90 ft lb, mine was clicking at about 70 ft lb. I recalibrated it to click at 90. It wiggled itself down to about 85 within a week or so, after using it once. Left alone in the drawer, it's out again. It's unreliable junk, even for minor repairs not needing precision. 

My CDI torque wrench set to 50 clicked at 50, but 8 years after I bought it. It had a calibration report when new. It's a beast, I use it a _lot_. Snap on calibrates out the same. CDI is a snapon group brand, but they're not identical. 

We have 3 gear wrench torque wrenchs at work. They _look_ great but all 3 have been 10-20% off, brand new or used a few days. They calibrate up and hold it for at least a year, so thats good. More time will tell. 

My old craftsman twisty held up ok. It lost calibration after a few years and i couldn't recalibrate it. It's all wonky inside. 

Just... Buy cdi. The 2-8 torque key covers all your controls. Then get either a cdi 3/8th clicker or a beam for random cranks or whatever high torque stuff. I really just use the torque key.


----------



## Collapse (9 mo ago)

There’s some great suggestions for torque wrenches here, but I was wondering about bits? I recently picked up a Husky 1/4 drive torque wrench (as some have suggested above) but the bits are just as important? Many if not most bits that fit into a 1/4 adapter are low quality which I’d rather not use. I have an ok set of Allen wrenches but they don’t work for proper torquing… Since the bits are equally as important, can anyone suggest a decent set of quality bits that doesn’t break the bank?


----------



## Hit Factor (Apr 7, 2021)

Wright Tool 2477, torques in both directions. Made in USA, Ohio I think.

I have the 1/2 and 3/8 already, the 1/4 drive is on my list. These are not cheap tools, they are an investment.

I can have these calibrated at work, never needed adjustment.


----------

